# Drive Clutch Cable on HS928



## aurenoc (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, we have gotten about 13ft of snow in the month of December on Snoqualmie Pass, WA. I managed to put my father-in-laws Honda HS928 out of commission. 

All was well, and then I lost tension on the drive clutch handle. Sure enough, the drive clutch cable became detached from the clutch lever. It appears that the bracket holding the cable to the clutch lever fell off after I disengaged the drive handle. This all happened late at night and the bracket is no where to be found in the driveway. I can't reattach the drive cable to the clutch lever without that blasted bracket. I'm stumped on finding this part. 

Does anyone have any idea what I need to buy or what to buy that would come with this part. I looked at drive clutch cables and it doesn't appear to include this bracket. Would it come with the boss cam lock?

Here is my reference for parts: OEM Parts


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well first, welcome to SBF. Second, that's a tough one. Maybe print a copy of that parts diagram and head out to the garage and compare what's on the snowblower with what is shown on the diagram and by a process of elimination figure out what went missing.


----------

